# ABU SWEDEN 5500 & 6500 parts



## BeachBob

Abu Sweden 6500 & 5500 cages, side end plates, spindles & spools ... 2 extra spools for the 5500, one loaded with 14lb Sakuma mono. Slap on yer old Abu drive side and yer back in fishin' bidness.

*$60/shipped - *payment via check, MO, or PayPal, no trades.

*


































*


----------



## Thorhammer

You still have my address? Good timing- just had a 5500C fall of the rack and snap frame foot.


----------



## BeachBob

Howdy - gimme yer shipping address again, please.


----------

